# Linux Mandrake & Netzwerk



## Uffi (2. Februar 2004)

*Linux Mandrake & Netzwerkkarten Problem*

hi leute,
ich habe jetze Linux Mandrake und habe kaum erfahrung mit Linux im ganzen.
Ich habe es installiert und alles gemacht aber er erkennt nicht meine Netzerkkarte.
Ich weis nicht woran das liegen könnt bitte helf mir.

Mainboard : ASUS A7N8X

danke


----------



## weightwatcher (2. Februar 2004)

*Treiber*

Da musst du dir einen Treiber für Linux herunterladen und zwar bei ASUS.
Aber vorher: Ist sie onboard oder eine steckkarte


----------



## Uffi (2. Februar 2004)

sie ist Onboard.
ich bin aber leihe wie schon gesagt.
iss das mit dem Installieren auch mit einer Datei anklicken fertig?


----------



## weightwatcher (2. Februar 2004)

*Nein*

Nei so einfach ist das nicht. Meistens kommen triber oder anwendungen gepackt und du musst sie erst entpacken (tar.gz oder .lib , .so)

Ich schau gerade mal nach nem Treiber für dein Mainboard, müsste aber noch wissen ob es nur das A7N8x ist !


----------



## Uffi (2. Februar 2004)

ja es ist das normale

Das Deluxe konnte ich mir damals NOCH NICHT leisten


----------



## weightwatcher (2. Februar 2004)

Welches Mandrake Linux hast du


----------



## Uffi (2. Februar 2004)

ich glaube das 9.1
so stand es bei dir install


----------



## weightwatcher (2. Februar 2004)

Ok dann benutz mal den treiber 


Original Asus Treiberpack 


oder den NVIDIA Treiber:

Nvidia


----------



## Uffi (2. Februar 2004)

danke probs glei aus


----------



## Uffi (2. Februar 2004)

jo vielen danke für deine arbeit aber ich drehe mich immer noch im Kreis mit der Installation.

Also wenn ich auf das klicke wo dann das netzwerk kommt  gehe ich auf autom. erkennung und experten einstellung.
dann klicke ich auf LAN und er erkennt das onboard karte.
dann frägter ob ich noch andere habe ich klicke auf nein.
und dannn frägter mich wieder was ich hab (Modem,LAN,usw.)


bitte versucht mir zu helfen


----------



## weightwatcher (2. Februar 2004)

Ok, wenn er deine Onboard erkennt, ist es ja schon mal gut. Also geh dann mal ins Kontrollzentrum und klicke auf Netwerk und Internet ...

Nun klicke auf den Assistenten. Wähle Netzwerk aus und klick auf weiter.
Solltest du noch weitere haben dann lass die auch noch erkennen ansonsten klicke auf nein. Nun kommt ein Fensetr, wo du deine Netzwerkkarte nach deinen bedürfnissen einrichten kannst. Aufjedenfall muss du "bei BS aktivieren" reinmachen.

Jetzt gibst du noch deine daten ein, wie z.B. ob du DHCP verwendest oder nicht. In dem Falle, dass du keien benutzt gib einfach ne gültige IP ein wie z.B: 192.168.0.1 oder so. Klick dann auf weiter. Sobald die Meldung "Soll das Netzwerk neugestartet werden?" kommt klickst du auf ja. Dann dauert es sehr lange und die bekommstdu erfolgsmeldung "Congratulations - The Network ...."

Fertig.


----------



## Uffi (2. Februar 2004)

und ganau da wenn ich auf weiter klicke weil icj keine weitere habe macht er wieder allses von vorne los.
ansonsten weis ich ja wies wieter geht.


----------



## Uffi (2. Februar 2004)

jo danke für die hilfe es geht jetze dankedanke


----------



## weightwatcher (2. Februar 2004)

*kein prob*

kein prob und was war es jetzt


----------



## Uffi (2. Februar 2004)

keine Ahnung.
hatten für 15min ma aus gemacht und danach hatterse erkannt.
bitte helf mir ma mit den festplatten.



danke nochmals


----------



## weightwatcher (2. Februar 2004)

*was ist mit denen*

Wieso was hast du da für ein Problem


----------

